# Before and After Dog Pictures?



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

I was just going through my photos and found pictures of my little girl as a puppy. I thought it would be fun to see how everyone else's dogs have changed as they grew up 



This was her first night home at a little under 3 months.



And this was taken about 6 months ago; she was staring down a deer and was not happy I would not let her go say hello. Her hair has gotten a bit longer, and she has gotten a touch bigger, but looks about the same now! She is going to be 2 this October, so was about a year and 2 months in the photo.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my nick( i love showing him off lol) when i first got him and nowhe is a big 56lbs as of yesterday


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

nick a short while back


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

Ranger as a 10 week old 








Ranger at 1 year old








Ranger at 1.5 years, all filled out and fluffy


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Heres a before and after of my pit Bae. She is 3 now. The first picture she was about 3 months. She was so small back then I used to carry her around on my hip everywhere I went! Now shes about 60lbs of solid muscle. She hates when I try and pick her up now because she knows I can barely handle it haha. She'll always get really still and look down like shes embarrassed of how heavy she is. Shes such a good girl. And she is so gentle with her rattie sisters!


----------

